# Pain



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

There is nothing but pain in my heart when I am watching Shaq's and T-Mac's team playing so good in playoffs...
I know you all were amazed with T-Mac's perfomance in Dallas last night...How was it? I wanted to cry...
It was discusses 1000 times but again...What if we didn't hire a hockey guy to run our team? What if we had normal GM out there who could negotiate things with T-Mac? Howard, Hill, Turk, T-MAC, Nelson, Gooden, Hunter, Bogans, Varejao, NORMAL COACH... :curse: :curse: :curse: 
Just don't know how to express it all...


----------



## magicfan187 (Jun 28, 2003)

well then you got to take off howard, nelson and varejao since he did draft them...never know who the other gm would have taken..and didnt this gm sign hedo?? so you'll probably have to take him off too..is that brandon hunter there?? take him off too since we got him with the bogans trade..


----------



## magicfan187 (Jun 28, 2003)

o yeah you can throw in there lue, gaines and juwan howard too..though i dont think you'd want them lol...


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

Obviously the issue comes at the expense of a few questionable moves.

But great players excelling elsewhere when they were no longer (by their own admission giving 100% for the team) isn't good for the pains or focus of the team.

What will make a difference is moving forward.

Howard has shown that he will be a Major force in this leauge.

Franchise CAN be a dominant point.

With a dominant point, a reasonably attractive free agent market, and a quality big man... thats not a bad place to start.

I (for one) am still perplexed at the Mobley for Christie deal.

However, with another solid draft, and committment from Franchise to dealing with the fact that Mobley is gone and its time to earn his namesake... this team has tools.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

I enjoyed his performance and I'm rooting for the Rockets, but it is hard to see him do all of this on another team. We really need more competent management if we're ever going to be contenders again.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

Agreed.

But the problem is. Most times coaches/GMs aren't given time to allow their vision to come to fruition.

They get shuffled out the door, a new visionary comes in... and the revolving door continues.

Having said that, there ARE pieces to be excited about. Most teams clamor for all star calibur big men or point guards. You have both.

If Franchise decides to be a scoring guard. Great. 

If he chooses to be a point guard. Great.

First step is choosing which role he is going to take.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

This may sound strange, but I think I'm more of a T-Mac fan right now than I ever was in Orlando. I don't know what it is, maybe it's the way he's changed his game a bit in Houston to help benefit the team, and the fact that his defense is better than it ever was in Orlando, but he's extremely fun to watch right now and I'm rooting for Houston to win it all. I don't think they can beat the Suns, but if they find a way to knock them off in the next round, I don't think they'll be stopped. McGrady has played so well in the first two games of this series, I don't think he could have possibly done more.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

magicfan187, I have said NORMAL GM and I am sure that normal GM could have made same decisions in draft and even better decisions in free agency...I don't want to argue, but I am sure that if we kept HAPPY T-Mac in Orlando, we all could posting now about our chances too win it all...

hobojoe, I think its too early too speak about Rockets-Suns series, Mavs are not done yet 

LoyalBull, Steve would never be a SG...Starting backcourt of Nelson-Francise would not survive and we ll be out of playoffs again...


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

Babir said:


> LoyalBull, Steve would never be a SG...Starting backcourt of Nelson-Francise would not survive and we ll be out of playoffs again...


Yeah. I get it.

Smallish backcourts arne't totally unrealistic in today's game however.

The beginning of the year Franchise was incredible, as the season progressed, his game seemed to regress!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

You are not alone 



> You want to root for Magic players in the playoffs? It's easy -- if you can overlook the fact that they're now wearing other uniforms. The Magic may not have a legitimate center on their roster now, but they once had the two best big men in the East -- Shaq Daddy and Big Ben.
> 
> They also can lay claim to one of the best point guards in the playoffs (Chauncey Billups, Detroit Pistons), one of the best 3-point shooters (Cuttino Mobley, Sacramento Kings) and two of the hottest coaches (the Chicago Bulls' Scott Skiles and the Boston Celtics' Doc Rivers).
> 
> ...


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

I feel your pain too Babir, but let's just look forward (see signature).



hobojoe said:


> This may sound strange, but I think I'm more of a T-Mac fan right now than I ever was in Orlando. I don't know what it is, maybe it's the way he's changed his game a bit in Houston to help benefit the team, and the fact that his defense is better than it ever was in Orlando, but he's extremely fun to watch right now and I'm rooting for Houston to win it all. I don't think they can beat the Suns, but if they find a way to knock them off in the next round, I don't think they'll be stopped. McGrady has played so well in the first two games of this series, I don't think he could have possibly done more.


I reckon T-Mac's been able to change his game as the greater quality of the Houston team has allowed him to do so. It's not just the superstar who makes his team-mates better; this Houston team alows him to maximise his qualities - he's got an abundance of spot up shooters and also players like Yao who can create their own shot. T-Mac's also been able to play defence more aggresively; in Orlando if his man beat him it was automatic points, Houston on the other hand play good team defence. I agree it's great to watch him finally be able to play this way, and *hopefully* get out of the first round.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

WhoRocks said:


> I feel your pain too Babir, but let's just look forward (see signature).
> 
> 
> 
> I reckon T-Mac's been able to change his game as the greater quality of the Houston team has allowed him to do so. It's not just the superstar who makes his team-mates better; this Houston team alows him to maximise his qualities - he's got an abundance of spot up shooters and also players like Yao who can create their own shot. T-Mac's also been able to play defence more aggresively; in Orlando if his man beat him it was automatic points, Houston on the other hand play good team defence. I agree it's great to watch him finally be able to play this way, and *hopefully* get out of the first round.


 I agree that the Houston team right now is perfectly formed for McGrady's abilities and playing style. The abundance of perimeter shooters and a good second option and post option really fits T-Mac's game. He thrives on penetration kickouts, or penetrating and dishing it down low to Yao for a dunk. His improvements defensively don't surprise me one bit, I think most people figured it would improve with better teammates around him and less of a need to carry the entire offense by himself.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Captain Obvious said:


> I enjoyed his performance and I'm rooting for the Rockets, but it is hard to see him do all of this on another team. We really need more competent management if we're ever going to be contenders again.


:yes:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> This may sound strange, but I think I'm more of a T-Mac fan right now than I ever was in Orlando. I don't know what it is, maybe it's the way he's changed his game a bit in Houston to help benefit the team, and the fact that his defense is better than it ever was in Orlando, but he's extremely fun to watch right now and I'm rooting for Houston to win it all. I don't think they can beat the Suns, but if they find a way to knock them off in the next round, I don't think they'll be stopped. McGrady has played so well in the first two games of this series, I don't think he could have possibly done more.


I agree. I only wish I got to see him play more often during the season. I think it is easier to watch him now that he is not on Orlando because I don't feel as much of a need to defend him all the time, which is needed a lot less now that he is on a better team.

Tmac was amazing in Orlando, but I think he is playing the best he ever has right now. He has showed more fire and emotion in the 2 playoff games so far than I've ever seen from him. I hope he keeps it up. If he keeps playing at that type of level, on both ends of the court, he could easily go down as one of the best ever.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

JNice said:


> I agree. I only wish I got to see him play more often during the season. I think it is easier to watch him now that he is not on Orlando because I don't feel as much of a need to defend him all the time, which is needed a lot less now that he is on a better team.
> 
> Tmac was amazing in Orlando, but I think he is playing the best he ever has right now. He has showed more fire and emotion in the 2 playoff games so far than I've ever seen from him. I hope he keeps it up. If he keeps playing at that type of level, on both ends of the court, he could easily go down as one of the best ever.


 Agreed. Heck, He's in a decent position to make a run at a title as soon as this year. How crazy would that be if Houston actually won it all this year, T-Mac's first season with a good 2nd option? I think it would finally be the consensus that he is better than Kobe, but then again I'm sure we'd here "Kobe: 3, T-Mac: 1" a few times.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> Agreed. Heck, He's in a decent position to make a run at a title as soon as this year. How crazy would that be if Houston actually won it all this year, T-Mac's first season with a good 2nd option? I think it would finally be the consensus that he is better than Kobe, but then again I'm sure we'd here "Kobe: 3, T-Mac: 1" a few times.



I do think they've got a shot at this year, but they'd need some good fortune to get there. I don't think there is a real good chance, but they have shot, especially if Tmac and Yao keep playing like they did the last game and the roleplayers hit shots.

But even if Tmac did win it this year, I still don't think the consensus would say he is better than Kobe. Although, I, for one, have been very happy to see how the situations have almost completely flip-flopped this year.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Appreciate the support Orlando fans. I have a similar problem watching you guys too.
I really like Orlando. Grant Hill's a classy guy, Dwight and Jameer are both great youngsters, and you guys have a bright future. But Steve Francis... it pains me to watch him play...


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

I give you Magic fans a lot of props.

I love TMac now that I have seen him in Houston all season. I had stopped following the NBA for a few years until the post season 04, so I really had never seen him play before he arrived. 

I don't know how I would deal with TMac ever going to another team.

I don't think you can blame him for leaving. He knew management was bad, and a player only gets one career... why should he waste away in a rebuilding franchise when he's in his prime? When management is poor, I can deal with star players demanding trades.

It's unfortunate that your team is losing and being run by a total *******. On top of that, they expect a new arena and threaten to move.

If you're able to remain a fan after all this, you deserve credit. Magic should be in the playoffs next year though.


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

LoyalBull said:


> If Franchise decides to be a scoring guard. Great.
> 
> If he chooses to be a point guard. Great.
> 
> First step is choosing which role he is going to take.


He has decided to control the ball as much as a point guard and shoot the ball as many times as a scoring guard. :biggrin:


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Our pain is nothing compared to T-Mac's pain if they blow this series.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

I don't know how you guys are rooting for the Rockets. Even if I tried, I don't think I would be able to. The fact is T-Mac quit on our team, and he recently talked smack by saying "look where I'm at, and look at where the Magic are". Plus, the more T-Mac wins with the Rockets, the worse the Magic look. How do you guys do it?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Franco 5 said:


> I don't know how you guys are rooting for the Rockets. Even if I tried, I don't think I would be able to. The fact is T-Mac quit on our team, and he recently talked smack by saying "look where I'm at, and look at where the Magic are". Plus, the more T-Mac wins with the Rockets, the worse the Magic look. How do you guys do it?


I can't help it, honestly. I don't really blame him for wanting to leave the Magic and play for a winner. He was in a no win situation -- He got criticized for quitting and wanting to go to a new team, if he had stayed on the Magic and the team sucked again he'd get more criticism for being a "loser". He did what anybody in his situation would do, and he left to go to a winner, look where he's at now. 

I can't help but root for him, because I honestly just love the type of basketball he's playing right now. He's dominating the series on both ends of the court, and has a chance tonight to lead his team to victory in the first round over a better team, and a team that nearly won 60 games this season. He's shutting down one of the best offensive players in the league on defense, and scoring almost at will on offense while spoon-feeding easy bucket after easy bucket and wide open 3-pointer after wide open 3-pointer to his teammates. It's just fun to watch him play this kind of basketball.


----------

